# The Video For my Hot Tent in Idaho Pics



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

Epic Drone Shot included 






enjoy the beauty


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

What happens when the inside of the tent gets hot? Does it melt the snow and get everything wet?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

swbuckmaster said:


> What happens when the inside of the tent gets hot? Does it melt the snow and get everything wet?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Theres two parts that can get you wet...first one is which your thinking about the floor. Most of the snow near the floor of the tent will start to melt away. The snow about 2-3 feet isnt too badly melted by the stove. Most of the stuff really close to the stove will actually evaporate as its very hot near the stove. stuff little further away begins to become slushy/puddlish...in a one nighter it isnt really an issue.

Second part that can get you wet is that during the night you'll build up some frost in the tent so in a cotton tent I believe(i dont know for sure never stayed in a cotton canvas tent to say for sure) you wont have this issue but in a poly tarp tent the frost melts and doesnt really go anywhere but down the sides of the wall or drips down on things inside the tent...

If it were canvas it would just absorb the water and as the tent heats up evaporate out.

One day ill have a canvas tent to know for sure 

Here is a picture of the snow below the stove. Left side it is kinda slushy, right side its kinda like ice needles as its been evaporating the water and just leaving behind those ice needles as snow melts.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Cool stuff. Which drone do you use?
I tried the link on the video to go to the next one, but it says Im not authorized something or other like the permissions are pretty stringent.


----------



## Bow hunter mojo (Oct 12, 2013)

WOW that was fun to watch. Thanks for sharing. I'd like to try and build myself a hot tent like yours ;-)


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

Huge29 said:


> Cool stuff. Which drone do you use?
> I tried the link on the video to go to the next one, but it says Im not authorized something or other like the permissions are pretty stringent.


I am using the DJI Phantom 3 Professional, theres 4 different versions available.

ya so i have linked them but they are scheduled up for next friday, and the final one the following friday 
Just trying to keep a schedule with the channel so people know when to expect new vids 

So they will be up soon enough, just gotta be patient


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

Bow hunter mojo said:


> WOW that was fun to watch. Thanks for sharing. I'd like to try and build myself a hot tent like yours ;-)


It was fairly easy to do, if you watch far north bushcrafts video. Only part that was difficult was finding an area that was large enough for the tarp. I used a 17' x 19' tarp which is pretty massive lol


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

Here is part 2 of my Idaho , hot tent experience.


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

Here is part 3 of 3 of my Idaho hot tenting overnighter.


----------

